# I need some Monier monray tiles DFW area



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's an outfit that may be helpful. Their website doesn't say where they are, it must be a secret. They also want to charge you fifteen dollars to tell you if they have what you are looking for or not. If they have it they deduct the fifteen dollars IF you spend over $600 with them. Sounds like a huge rip off to me but your being in Trophy Club it may not bother you to be ripped off if they have what you want. Spent a lot of time working there in Roanoke and Grapevine years ago. Great place to live. Good luck.



http://www.thisoldtile.com/index.html


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks ,but they were for wall tile


----------



## SpoiltheRod (Mar 8, 2016)

Did you ever manage to find those roof tiles? I live in TC and need a Monier Monray end piece.

Thanks!


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

by end pc do you mean the rake or the ridge?


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

i found some field tiles ,but no ridge or gable rake pieces


----------



## SpoiltheRod (Mar 8, 2016)

The rake pieces, yep. thanks much for the answer!


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

I did find a tile broker in Dallas though and I will see if i can find the info for you .
it 's buried in my files somewhere..Steve Frady of American Roofing does a froofs in TC and might have a stockpile


----------

